# Lord Zargon thanks the Factory of Terror



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

I have to check it out this year. I volunteered at the old location once, and toured it many times it was awesome. I am really interested in the mirror maze, and the fact that they now have the Guiness record for longest walk through i really need to go. Girlfriend is scared of clowns and i saw an ad saying if you don't like clowns don't come. muhahahaha.


----------



## mchelem (Sep 23, 2010)

runmikeyrun said:


> , and the fact that they now have the Guiness record for longest walk through .


I wonder how many haunts boast this? There's one in fort worth that claims it hold the guiness record for longest walk through 2009 & 2010!


----------

